# Holster for office job?



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I just got a new part time job and its not like any other I've ever had. I have to spend a lot of time sitting in an office chair. Sounds nice to get paid for sitting down for a change but there's a problem; ever tried to draw a handgun while sitting in an office chair? It ain't easy, the chair arms seem to reach out and grab hold of things.

Shoulder holster is out, no way to cover it. Small of the back it out, TOO painful to have it poking me 8-12 hrs/day. Anyone use a cross draw holster and tried to use it while sitting in a chair?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

1.What handgun will you be sitting down with??
I use a crossdraw in my car/truck but it's attached to seatbelt..


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes I have and do. The more forward cant the better. Same situation applies to those most often seated behind the wheel as well. I use a Safariland paddle that can be rotated to any cant desired but I'm uncertain if the new ones allow that. I think the little Fobus holsters can also be rotated and they're certainly light weight.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Loose slacks and an ankle holster,ehh!
Small pocket pistol in pocket,ehh!
THe cross draw you will still need to cover ,camoflage it lose shirt over ?
Is your new boss aware you intend to carry some are very negative about concealed cary.
Especially they don't like people with guns who they intend to mistreat.
Dutch


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

easy just lay that baby on the desk


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

zant said:


> 1.What handgun will you be sitting down with??
> I use a crossdraw in my car/truck but it's attached to seatbelt..


Right now I have a G'ment model, its hard enough to had normally, but one of the reasons for the new job is to earn enough to buy a Taurus Millenium-Pro.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Dutch 106 said:


> Loose slacks and an ankle holster,ehh!


Yeah, right. I can just see this fat old man trying to either get his leg up off the floor or bend over under the desk to draw from that. Talk about a Stooges moment. "Hey, Moe, I'M STUCK. Yuck, yuck, yuck."




Dutch 106 said:


> Small pocket pistol in pocket,ehh!


Same problem. Try getting your keys out of your pocket while sitting down, now think about a handgun.




Dutch 106 said:


> THe cross draw you will still need to cover ,camoflage it lose shirt over ?
> Is your new boss aware you intend to carry some are very negative about concealed cary.
> Especially they don't like people with guns who they intend to mistreat.
> Dutch


Not a problem there.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you carry a lighter weight handgun, you may want to consider a deep concealment undershirt or belly band type of holster.




























I have never used any of these, so I really can't recommend any particular product. The biggest drawback is getting your shirt pulled up fast enough or unbottoned to draw your firearm.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.blade-tech.com/NANO-IWB-pr-1141.html They got some good ones .

Work longer get you a Beretta Glock 22 :cowboy:


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

How about one of those "Day Planner" type cases. Sits in plain sight on the desk.

e.g. http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/co.../Dillon__039_s___039_Plan_B__039__Day_Planner


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Or get the secret service brief case where the gun stays put but the trigger is operated by the handle :cowboy:


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

watcher said:


> Right now I have a G'ment model, its hard enough to had normally, but one of the reasons for the new job is to earn enough to buy a Taurus Millenium-Pro.


 I go out all the time,even church wearing a Gov't model in a Mitch Rosen shoulder holster...wearing just a light hawaiin type shirt-no printing and no one's said anything yet. But I understand your concern in office enviro-I think CF's t-holster is cool.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Holder dosen't even deserve a Job, unless it's in Prison.(makeing Liscense plates)


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

The same problem as sitting in a vehicle with your seatbelt fastened. Remove your 1911 from the holster and place it under your thigh. Problem solved.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Thunderwear!

http://www.thunderwear.com/holsters.asp


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.....................:drum::drum:Mae West was a feel agent for the ATF , she could spot a man pakin' a big rod quicker the J.Ed GueeeeerHoooooveer could put on a skirt and panties !, lol , fordy :banana:


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

IMO It's not really the holster you chould be worrying about. Get one that is comfortable and can conceal, yes. Location of the holster could depend on where you are. Is your desk close to an exterior door that an unknown could come in quickly and easily? How close are you to other employees? What is the probability of someone getting to you without warning of a disturbance? 
Also the tactic of sitting in a chair and drawing, not good. I doubt you will be sitting down at any sign of disturbance where you work. Being mentally prepared (not paranoid)goes a long way toward getting yourself in a position that favors your survival. 

I can tell you from first hand knowedge that you can probably draw faster then you think. A guy I work with was had just come to a stop in his car when a confused person stuck a gun through the window and told him to give up his gun. That was the last time the confused person will ever be confused. The guy I work with drew from a level 3 holster in a sitting position with a seatbelt on and fired. The other guy did not get off a shot. Of course it wouldn't have mattered much. Rule number 2: Never bring a realistic looking BB gun to a gun fight.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

FIST Holsters makes a Driving to Crossdraw holster that worked well for me will a compact Kimber .45 when I was working an office job. Pricey, but very well made.

http://fist-inc.com/holsters/holster/42.htm


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just get a good IWB like Crossbreed or Kholster, carry your primary weapon where it's comfortable and out of sight.
Sitting down, just get a backup gun in an ankle holster.
In the event you need a gun, that will be easy to get to and give you time to get your primary weapon in your hand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

This one that Cabin Fever suggests is the one I'd try. Go with a somewhat smaller and slimmer piece than a 1911 and you should be able to conceal it well.

Always wear an undershirt and in spite of what the photo above shows never wear a plain colored or white button up shirt over it. The pattern of the shirt helps to break up the outline of the piece which makes it harder to spot. If someone wants to hug you always go high with them so they have to hug you lower and they won't feel the concealed pistol under your arm.

There are compact framed .45s that would serve here and this is an application that many .40s would fill well.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

What I do for a holster without consideration of the public, is to use a Military Style M-7 tankers shoulder holster for a sitting position. It leaves the weapon up high on my left chest in an out of the way position.

It does not sit as far to the side as weapon in the that photo CF posted. That is more like the traditional shoulder holster, that I also use for CCW.

Another thought are the belly band holsters. They can ride as high as needed for when sitting in a chair.

But a full sized model 1911 in .45 a.c.p., is tough to CCW in an office environment.
Maybe a holster for inside the chair, if it is a closed frame (sides of chair covered in leather or fabric) model? If that is where you are gonna spend a lot of your time sitting down, during the work day.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

With the deep concealment holsters I've shown above, one might consider modifing the shirts you wear to the office as follows:
1. Remove one or two buttons in the chest/sternum/belly area of the shirt.
2. Sew the removed button(s) directly on top of the applicable button hole(s).
3. Sew two small squares of Velcro in the area where the shirt once buttoned.

By doing this shirt modification, one can quickly "rip" the shirt sufficiently open to draw the handgun easily.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> By doing this shirt modification, one can quickly "rip" the shirt sufficiently open to draw the handgun easily.


When doing this maneuver, make sure you have your Superman t-shirt underneath :hysterical: lol

Limey


----------

